# TT vs Golf R - Cross Shopping



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

I have been trying to buy a MK7 Golf R for a while now and it has been a frustrating experience. I have always liked the TT and have been thinking about a Mk3 TT instead of the Golf R. I don't really need rear seats so for me the TT will be basically as functional as the Golf R. The TTS would be over my budget so I would have to buy a non-s TT. The TT has less power than the Golf R but weighs in at ~200 lbs less which is a nice plus. While I like the looks of the Golf R inside and out the TT looks great and I love the interior. I am going to find a TT to test drive but test drives on Golf R's are usually not allowed. I am really wondering the differences on how the two cars drive. 

I haven't found any comparisons of the two cars. Has anyone had the opportunity to drive both cars that would be able to share their thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

anti suv said:


> I have been trying to buy a MK7 Golf R for a while now and it has been a frustrating experience. I have always liked the TT and have been thinking about a Mk3 TT instead of the Golf R. I don't really need rear seats so for me the TT will be basically as functional as the Golf R. The TTS would be over my budget so I would have to buy a non-s TT. The TT has less power than the Golf R but weighs in at ~200 lbs less which is a nice plus. While I like the looks of the Golf R inside and out the TT looks great and I love the interior. I am going to find a TT to test drive but test drives on Golf R's are usually not allowed. I am really wondering the differences on how the two cars drive.
> 
> I haven't found any comparisons of the two cars. Has anyone had the opportunity to drive both cars that would be able to share their thoughts?
> 
> Thanks


Brakes on the non S TT will be smaller.....but the speed will be close to the same due to the weight difference. 0-60 quoted as: TT 5.3, Golf R 4.9, and TTS 4.6.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

I just took delivery of my Mk 3 TTS this week after driving a tuned Mk 6 Golf R for two plus years. The R had REVO software, kW coilovers, VWR sway bars, CH-R wheels with Michelin Cup Sports , DD42 intake and some other minor stuff.
Initial impression is that the TTS is faster, corners flatter and the ultimate grip is obviously better on with the magnetic ride setup and Pirelli 255/30 R20 tires.

I did drive a TT before ordering the car and felt that the base TT was a great DD, but that I would probably kick myself for not getting the TTS at some point.

Still think the TT is great DD but would say that the upgraded suspension, motor and brakes mean that I can wait for all the tuners to sort things out before plunging in any burning more money. As a stock vehicle it does quite well, although the 20 inch rims are quite intolerant of potholes and expansion joints.

IF you are willing to source parts and put some money into the TT, it will outrun the R sue to the wide track and wider tires, not to mention that it weighs a lot less. Looking at the software out for the GTI, if they port it out to the TT, it will be quite the ride.

Fun to drive either way.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

anti suv said:


> I have been trying to buy a MK7 Golf R for a while now and it has been a frustrating experience. I have always liked the TT and have been thinking about a Mk3 TT instead of the Golf R. I don't really need rear seats so for me the TT will be basically as functional as the Golf R. The TTS would be over my budget so I would have to buy a non-s TT. The TT has less power than the Golf R but weighs in at ~200 lbs less which is a nice plus. While I like the looks of the Golf R inside and out the TT looks great and I love the interior. I am going to find a TT to test drive but test drives on Golf R's are usually not allowed. I am really wondering the differences on how the two cars drive.
> 
> I haven't found any comparisons of the two cars. Has anyone had the opportunity to drive both cars that would be able to share their thoughts?
> 
> Thanks


Not quite comparable in my family,but maybe some help.I have a Stage2 TTRS+ and one of my sons has a Mk6 Golf R.both are very well made,the detail finish is lovely,[I had a C63AMG previously and they are a step up in quality] I assume you know that.Performance wise for me my TTRS+ is way ahead of the Golf R and only the hoped for new R400 would keep pace with it.As you say it handles flatter[mine has 19" wheels].Still don't like the initial understeer but if you boot it both hunker down nicely as the Haldex kicks in to the back wheels.
If it is ultimate performance and handling you want it is the TTS or possibly a TTRS [IMHO the TTRS is leaps ahead,comparable to 991C4S at half the cost] but if you need 4doors and seats get the Golf R Mk7 and then tune it.The DSG is much better,and I await the new TTRS with anticipation.Or perhaps the new RS3 sedan if the budget allows and we get it? The 5 pot is really magnificent and has great torque.
Mac


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Have you considered an Mk2 TTS? There are many 2013-2015s for sale. I was in your position 1 yr ago and was thinking about Mk7 Golf R vs TT. At the time I drive an S3, which was very underwhelming compared to Mk2 TTS in a few ways. I drive all other TT variants as well. After having 5 Golf/GTI/TDI, I decided against another Golf. The Mk2 TTS has it beat in just about every category. Yeah the Golf R is quicker, but the stock Mk2 TTS in around 4.80-60. You can't go wrong either way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Optical TDI said:


> Have you considered an Mk2 TTS? There are many 2013-2015s for sale. I was in your position 1 yr ago and was thinking about Mk7 Golf R vs TT. At the time I drive an S3, which was very underwhelming compared to Mk2 TTS in a few ways. I drive all other TT variants as well. After having 5 Golf/GTI/TDI, I decided against another Golf. And bought a 2013 TTS in late Feb. Drive from OH to NJ, traded 2014 Golf TDI, and drive back in the TTS. The Mk2 TTS has it beat in just about every category. Yeah the Golf R is quicker, but the stock Mk2 TTS in around 4.80-60. You can't go wrong either way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oops I was making an edit and accidentally replied. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

something to think about...The 2016 Golf R with DCC is around 40K, the 2016 TTS is around 60K...is the TTS really worth 20K more to you?


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

More like $55k, and Yes (esp. when compared to a base Cayman; everything's relative).



oldster1 said:


> something to think about...The 2016 Golf R with DCC is around 40K, the 2016 TTS is around 60K...is the TTS really worth 20K more to you?


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

just curious...TTS's here in Oregon are 59,500 and no give on the price. How did you get one for 55?


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Audi Club No. America membership agreement of 6% below MSRP (same as Audi Supplier discount). One of many reasons I went TTS over Cayman.

$54,579 all in (incl. sales tax, reg/title) with every option save red calipers.



oldster1 said:


> just curious...TTS's here in Oregon are 59,500 and no give on the price. How did you get one for 55?


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

OK!! I forgot I am a member of Audi Club of America also...

and enjoy that very very nice TTS, I am sure you will,

Eric


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you Sir, I am indeed. Happy Holidays!



oldster1 said:


> OK!! I forgot I am a member of Audi Club of America also...
> 
> and enjoy that very very nice TTS, I am sure you will,
> 
> Eric


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

Have a friend that works at the local VW dealer and another friend that works at the local Audi dealer. Had no issues test driving both. Got to spend more time in the TT but my final impressions are base TT all day everyday over the R. 

Unless you need the extra cargo space and functional rear seats in the R there is no reason to purchase it over the TT which is lighter and stiffer. Lower weight and better feedback FTW!!


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

yip said:


> Unless you need the extra cargo space and functional rear seats in the R there is no reason to purchase it over the TT which is lighter and stiffer. Lower weight and better feedback FTW!!


Or if you have plenty of money to buy anyone of them but your wife hates Audi's and controls the purse strings :banghead:


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

I drove both the TT-S and the MK7 Golf R and to me it was a close race. I felt that the Golf R handled better and took off the line a lot quicker. Therefore I bought the R and loving it. I couldn't justify spending an extra 10 grand on the TT-S for less performance. :thumbup:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

EvoJetta said:


> I drove both the TT-S and the MK7 Golf R and to me it was a close race. I felt that the Golf R handled better and took off the line a lot quicker. Therefore I bought the R and loving it. I couldn't justify spending an extra 10 grand on the TT-S for less performance. :thumbup:



I think your butt dyno is a bit off.....

Golf R 0 to 60 in 4.9 seconds.

TTS 0 to 60 4.6 seconds.

Those are off their official websites.....both are great cars.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

The Golf R is a great "hot hatch" and the TTS is [finally with Mk3] a great sportscar. Both excellent choices in their own categories.


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

Huey52 said:


> [finally with Mk3] a great sportscar.


I don't really get this. The MK2 TTS was/is a great sports car. Look at the lap times put down by professional drivers and I think you'd be surprised that the company it can keep up with.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

yip said:


> I don't really get this. The MK2 TTS was/is a great sports car. Look at the lap times put down by professional drivers and I think you'd be surprised that the company it can keep up with.


:thumb: Yepper.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

No Mk2 TTS disrespect intended. Just that at 300 Hp, with magnetic fluid dampers, rear biased drive in Dynamic, and big front brakes the Mk3 TTS can compete with all comers.



yip said:


> I don't really get this. The MK2 TTS was/is a great sports car. Look at the lap times put down by professional drivers and I think you'd be surprised that the company it can keep up with.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Bump!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

I decided to go with the tt. I drove the golf r its quite good but all i had to do was sit in the tt and i was sold. Both cars just have a completely different feel to them. However, if i needed to use back seats often i would be happy with a golf r.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

anti suv said:


> I decided to go with the tt. I drove the golf r its quite good but all i had to do was sit in the tt and i was sold. Both cars just have a completely different feel to them. However, if i needed to use back seats often i would be happy with a golf r.



Good for you.....I saw where one of my area dealers had a 2016 TTS....tempting...but I got one more year till the new one. Post pics-what color, etc?


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

anti suv said:


> I decided to go with the tt. I drove the golf r its quite good but all i had to do was sit in the tt and i was sold. Both cars just have a completely different feel to them. However, if i needed to use back seats often i would be happy with a golf r.


:thumbup: Pictures!
I saw a few 2016 TTs on the road and while I hated the re-design in pictures, they look stunning in real world.


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

I guess i should have clarified better. While i have decided on the tt i havent bought one yet. There are hardly any around my area (seattle) so i am waiting for a black coupe (the one i test drove was silver which i dont like) to pop up for sale or i may order one but the sales guy said it takes 3 to 4 months.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, the TT is simply amazing! Have you seen the Nano gray TT-S also looks amazing IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jermar (Aug 28, 2012)

Four months is a common waiting time. After that, you will forget about it and enjoy having your car set up the way you like for many years. Off the lot, you can expect them to be loaded will many options you don't want to pay for.


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

I ended up recieving mine in exactly 3 months from the day i ordered it.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I ordered mine 08 June 15 (first day available to do so in my area; yes, I was that eager!). Built exactly four months later on 08 Oct 15 (the TTS lagged the TT builds). Took delivery 20 Nov 15 (a week's shipping delay in Emden and unexpected delay in receipt port as well). But 3-4 months is now more the norm.



anti suv said:


> I ended up recieving mine in exactly 3 months from the day i ordered it.


----------

